# Elf on the Shelf



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I just heard about this from friends at work a couple of days ago. I ordered one and should be getting it in today. I hope it works...my kids have been crazy lately.

Check it out if you haven't heard:
http://www.elfontheshelf.com


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cute, you'll have to report to us on the results!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We didn't have that one but we did have an elf that would get up to no good at night! My son always went to sleep with Kip but in the morning we'd have to look for him. He hid in the Christmas tree, everyone else's beds, closets, lunch boxes and even the dryer! He toilet papered my son's room, spilled food in the kitchen, pulled clothes out of drawers, etc. My son is now 11 and doesn't believe in him anymore but it was lots of fun while it lasted!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oooohhh-I have a 40% off coupon to get it at Hallmark! I saw it in the flyer and wanted to get one, but forgot. Thanks for reminding me!! It does look cute.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My daughter got one a week ago and she said her four year old has been really towing the line since the elf has been watching!! The two year old could care less....LOL


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That little elf was the most exciting thing going on last year in my grandson's house. He was so excited when he showed up this year. He is 8 now and beginning to "wonder" so the other day he wrote a note and put it beside the elf. The next morning the elf had wrote a note back telling him he saw him talking back to his Mother. SO he wrote him another note and told him he wanted him to write him something that happen at school (to see if he could really see). My daughter had to e-mail the teacher and tell her to let her know 'something' that happen at school that day. ound: My daughter said every house needs a little elf !!


----------

